# Soccer in KL



## JonnyM (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi - I've just arrived in KL from UK, with the rest of my family coming out at the end of June.

Both of my boys (13 and 7) are footie mad (as am I) so I was wondering if anyone knows of any kids footie training or courses over the summer. Also, any 5 or 7 a-side games for me (I'm 42 years young!).

Cheers
Jonny


----------

